# Aspherical Lens for D Maglite



## rayman (Dec 15, 2008)

Just built me a Aspherical Maglite with the KD aspherical lens for D Maglites and want to ask if the KD aspherical lens and this one are the only aspherical lenses for D Maglites. Is there a aspherical lens with which I can get a tighter spot?

Thanks
rayman


----------



## wildstar87 (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are seeing a focused LED die, you aren't going to get any "tighter" spot than that.


----------



## analogguy (Dec 15, 2008)

Not to state the obvious, but I assume that you have turned the head to a tight focus and not flood? My aspherical Mag will focus to show the led die or de-focus to a more normal beam with a roundish hotspot and spill.


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 15, 2008)

I suppose you did notice that the lens is out of stock, the other places you could get one is anchoroptics.com, and mellesgriot.com

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## DocD (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi i have found that the FL between led and lens changes the size of the focused led ie:34mm focal length is 5cm but change the 
dx 60mm focal length this comes down to about 3.75cm at 3 meters,hope you get what i mean diffrent focal length's change the size of image you see when the led is focus


----------



## rayman (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean. For each different distance you have to focus again to get a 'sharp image of the die'. I know that but I thought aspherical lenses with the a diameter of 52mm but a different height should show a tighter or wider 'image of the die' compared to each other.

rayman


----------



## tx101 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the KD lens, the DX lens and the Mellesgriot lens on the way
I will let you know if the Mellesgriot lens gives a tighter hotspot.


----------



## rayman (Dec 16, 2008)

tx101 said:


> I have the KD lens, the DX lens and the Mellesgriot lens on the way
> I will let you know if the Mellesgriot lens gives a tighter hotspot.



Thank you very much :thumbsup:.

rayman


----------



## DocD (Dec 16, 2008)

hi the dx lens has a longer focal length but gives a tighter hot spot or a smaller picture of the led die at three meter's higher the dome shorter the focal point, low dome or thickness of the lens longer focal length but to make the DX one work my mag head is allmost on the last thread work forward to seeing and reading tx101 take on this cheers DocD


----------



## fugleebeast (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the KD and the DX aspherical lens. To me it seems that the DX lens makes a noticeably brighter and tighter spot than the KD lens.

However, like DocD mentioned, the DX lens has a longer focal length and needs to be further away from the LED to be focused properly. If your LED drop in is flush with the Mag tube, then you'll have to unscrew the head almost completely off to get the right focus.

Using the KD Cree Q5 drop in though, you can push the LED drop in down the Mag tube about half an inch. I used a tiny bit of thermal compound to get the drop in to stay where I wanted it to in the tube. After that, the Mag head only needed to be unscrewed about halfway to get the right focus. No rattle. 

Pretty fun mod considering the KD drop in was $20 and the DX asperical lens was $5.


Oh ya, I forgot. You have to keep the reflector in the Mag or the DX lens falls down too far. To do this, you have to cut off most of the plastic cam on the reflector. 

Sorry if that seems a bit confusing. I'm a complete dolt when it comes to this stuff though, so if I can figure it out, anyone can.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, I have to agree with DocD and Fugleebeast the DX lens does seem
brighter.
But from what I have read, the Mellesgriot lens will blow both lens out of 
the water :devil:
Maybe with this lens, all you see is the projected die, no more of those
rainbow colored rings you see surrounding the hotspot.

I used one of Download's 55mm stainless steel bezels and a camera lens hood
to run my DX aspheric lens.
Instead of placing the lens UNDER the bezel, place the lens OVER the bezel.
Then use the camera hood and stock Oring to secure the lens.
You end up with something like this







Here is the order in which everything fits together






The only issue I have with this setup, is that the only thing that stops the
aspheric lens from falling out is the stock Mag Oring .... not very safe :sigh:
I suppose I could get a clear filter and screw that onto the hood, at least
that will stop the aspheric lens from fall onto concrete and smashing into a million pieces :thumbsdow


----------



## rayman (Dec 17, 2008)

When you talk of the DX aspherical lens, which one do you mean? Can't find any aspherical lens on DX with a diameter of 52mm. Can't find a real aspherical lens on mellesgriot.com either only a 'Aspheric Condenser Lens'? So which one do you mean on DX and mellesgriot.com?

rayman


----------



## tx101 (Dec 17, 2008)

For Mellesgriot, look under Aspheric condenser lens
the shipping from Mellesgriot will knock you over :shakehead
In DX look for the 50mm*18mm 2~80 degree glass optic (SKU 12834)


----------



## rayman (Dec 17, 2008)

tx101 said:


> For Mellesgriot, look under Aspheric condenser lens
> the shipping from Mellesgriot will knock you over :shakehead
> In DX look for the 50mm*18mm 2~80 degree glass optic (SKU 12834)



Thanks :thumbsup:, ordered the DX lens. For me the Mellesgriot lens will be very hard to get, in the ckeckout it's written there: 'For non-USA shipments a completed Department Of Commerce export document is required'. So I think I won't try this. And it's also much more expensive.

rayman


----------



## tx101 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just to give everyone an update on the Mellesgriot lens (01LAG123)
The lens does NOT fit the Mag bezel 
I think I am going to have to use a Dremel to grind/cut away the lip
that holds the lens Oring in place for the aspheric to fit inside the bezel 
The good news is, that the lens does project a sharper projection of the
die, when compared to both the DX and KD lens BUT along with the sharper
projection you also get yellow background.
I can only assume that this is the phosphorus (yellow) that is inside the 
die ..... I am only guess, anyone else care to chime in ???


----------



## netprince (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the 01LAG010, it does the same thing, projects yellow background with the cree grid. I prefer to defocus a bit further until the grid blurs a little and the yellow shrinks in with the grid. 

On mine, I used a dremel grinding head to grind the lip off the lens so it would fit inside the mag head. I then cut a piece of pvc tube (2.5"?) to act as a spacer above the emitter. I got an O ring from Lowes and fit that between the bezel and the lens. I was suprised how well it turned out.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 26, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Just to give everyone an update on the Mellesgriot lens (01LAG123)
> The lens does NOT fit the Mag bezel
> I think I am going to have to use a Dremel to grind/cut away the lip
> that holds the lens Oring in place for the aspheric to fit inside the bezel
> ...


 
*Don't grind your lens! What if you chip or drop it? It's very easy to use a grinder like this*




*and open up the bezel like this (yes, no "O" ring now :mecry*




*Look, Perfect fit with 01LAG123*




*I had to grind off the lip of the reflector, or simply don't use it*



\
*Nice sharp focus*


----------



## vickers214 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the DX aspherical lens and it fits well, but to get it to focus the die image it needs to be screwed off all together and held 3/4 of an inch off the threads! useless really, im am using it with a tle-6exb upgrade (the newer type) and when i compare the throw to my UCL it is only slightly better, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Fulgeo (Feb 12, 2010)

vickers214 said:


> I have the DX aspherical lens and it fits well, but to get it to focus the die image it needs to be screwed off all together and held 3/4 of an inch off the threads! useless really, im am using it with a tle-6exb upgrade (the newer type) and when i compare the throw to my UCL it is only slightly better, am i doing something wrong?



Hey vickers214,

That drop-in you are using needs to be positioned further down in the bulb tower of your Mag. You can adjust the position of the bulb by using small washers to shim the screw on the side of the bulb tower part of the switch assembly. If you do not want to shim the tower you could also cut back some of the tower to lower the position of the drop-in. Some CPFers also just cut a lower slot in the tower to adjust the position. Hope this helped.


----------



## vickers214 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for that, i think i will have a look and see how hard its going to be, daft question but is it worth the hassle? or is my UCL nearly as good?


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone try the DX lens with the NEW Maglite LED? The new ones with the rebel emitter have a deeper reflector. Anyone?


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Feb 13, 2010)

If that one doesn't work out the KD lense is showing as in stock again for $14.99.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 13, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> Anyone try the DX lens with the NEW Maglite LED? The new ones with the rebel emitter have a deeper reflector. Anyone?


 
I've tried it, but without the reflector. I haven't used a reflector in any since the one I show above. It doesn't help the throw or anything, just ads a bunch of noise/flood around the hotspot. In my opinion, the XR-E is much brighter than the rebel. I believe the rebel by itself has a larger beam angle. Behind the aspheric, it projects a smaller spot, but it isn't nearly as intense.


----------

